# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Android box σε παλιά TV

## olorin

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Θέλω να βάλω ενα android box σε μια παλιά tv χωρίς HDMI θύρα.Η TV είναι η LG RZ-32LZ55. Οι θύρες που έχει είναι :

2 x SCART ( 21 PIN SCART ) 
 1 x DVI-Digital ( 29 pin DVI ) 
 1 x S-Video input ( 4 PIN mini-DIN ) 
 1 x composite video input ( RCA phono x 3 ) 
 1 x audio line-in ( RCA phono x 2 ) 

Δείτε και φωτογραφίες:

https://i.imgur.com/p99yX6L.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/qaDYr91.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/OAT3dfT.jpg

Διάβασα ότι αυτή υποστηρίζει ανάλυση 720p.

Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τροπος σύνδεσης για ποιοτικότερη εικόνα; Composite ή Scart?

----------


## p270

με αυτην 1 x DVI-Digital ( 29 pin DVI ) μονο που θα χρειαστεις ενα ανταπτορα που θα κανει το hdmi του box σε dvi, δηλαδη θα παρεις ενα καλωδειο hdmi και στην πλευρα που θα παει στην tv θα βαλεις τον ανταπτορα

----------


## olorin

> με αυτην 1 x DVI-Digital ( 29 pin DVI ) μονο που θα χρειαστεις ενα ανταπτορα που θα κανει το hdmi του box σε dvi, δηλαδη θα παρεις ενα καλωδειο hdmi και στην πλευρα που θα παει στην tv θα βαλεις τον ανταπτορα


Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
1ον) Έτσι δε θα έχω ήχο, νομίζω.
2ο) Αν παρατηρήσεις τη θύρα DVI στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία που έχω ανεβάσει, θα δεις ότι δεν είναι το απλό DVI αλλά κανει κατι σαν σταυρό με 4 τρύπες

----------


## atsio

https://www.data-media.gr/product_de...=223&prid=9925

----------


## olorin

> https://www.data-media.gr/product_de...=223&prid=9925


Σ'ευχαριστώ Αδάμ.Ήχος μεταφερεται με αυτήν την θύρα;

----------


## p270

> Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
> 1ον) Έτσι δε θα έχω ήχο, νομίζω.
> 2ο) Αν παρατηρήσεις τη θύρα DVI στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία που έχω ανεβάσει, θα δεις ότι δεν είναι το απλό DVI αλλά κανει κατι σαν σταυρό με 4 τρύπες


ναι σωστα λαθος μου αν το box εχει εξοδο rca για ηχο θα μπορεις να παρεις απο εκει

----------


## olorin

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ...Θα προτιμήσω το dvi-i to hdmi adapter αλλά θελω να μου πείτε αν από αυτή τη θύρα θα εχω και ήχο;

----------


## nyannaco

Σου απάντησε ηδη ο Παναγιώτης, μεσω DVI δεν θα εχεις, χρειαζεσαι και  audio συνδεση απο τα RCA

----------


## p270

αν δεν εχει rca τα περισσοτερα δεν εχουν θα παρχει απο το jack τα ποιο πολλα εχουν και θα παρεις ενα καλωδιο καρφι σε rca ετσι θα το ζητησεις

----------


## olorin

Αν το συνδέσω με το dvi-i θα είναι συνδεμενο με το κανάλι pc της τηλεορασης ενώ το RCA είναι στο καναλι Composite ,άρα πως θα περασει ο ήχος;

----------


## p270

εχεις box;

----------


## mikemtb73

Το μπλε βύσμα  (3,5mm female)  δίπλα στο dvi  της οθόνης δεν αναρωτηθηκες Γιατί υπάρχει?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## olorin

Δεν εχω box ακομα...σκοπευω να παρω..γι αυτο ρωταω.....Το μπλε βύσμα το είδα, απλά τα περισσότερα box που εχω δει και με ικανοποιουν δεν διαθετουν αυτην την εξοδο καρφι.

----------


## mikemtb73

Είσαι λάθος σε αυτό. Τα πιο πολλά έχουν έξοδο για ακουστικά. Μια χαρά είναι 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## olorin

Θέλω αυτό αλλά δεν εχει θύρα ακουστικών

https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_972872.html

Καρφί είναι μόνο η AV που βγαζει σε RCA

----------


## mikemtb73

Δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολλάς! Από το AV δεν βγάζει στερεοφωνικο ηχο?? Και σημα video βγάζει.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## p270

σιγουρα βγαζει δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## olorin

Καλημέρα.
Μιχάλη και Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.Να σας εξηγησω που κολλάω. Ξέρουμε ότι η θύρα hdmi βγάζει εικόνα και ήχο.Άρα, σκέφτομαι, αν συνδέσω την hdmi του box με την dvi της tv, δεν εξαναγκάζει τη συσκευή να παίξει μόνο σε αυτη την έξοδο και να αποκόψει τις άλλες;Όπως και το ανάποδο, η tv αφού θα ναι στο Pc κανάλι δεν θα <<τραβάει>> δεδομένα μόνο από τη dvi και το καρφάκι δίπλα της και όχι από τις υπόλοιπες(composite, component) ;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vasilimertzani

φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα εχεις ηχο.Μοναδικη εξοδο ηχου που βγαζει ειναι η spdif.https://www.gearbest.com/cables-conn...pp_254162.html
με αυτο θα παιξεις μπαλα.

----------


## olorin

o συλλογισμός που έχω γράψει έχει βάση;
Βασίλη προτιμώ τη dvi αφού θα μου δωσει καλύτερη εικόνα.

----------


## p270

δεν εχεις κάποιον να σου δανείσει ένα box να κάνεις μια δοκιμή;θα μπορούσες ίσως να δοκιμάσεις και με εναν φορητο υπολογιστή να κάνεις δοκιμή απο το jack των ακουστικών και από το dvi την εικόνα ,και hdmi να εχει το φορητο δεν υπάρχει προβλημα αφού στην πλευρά τις tv θα πάει με adaptor hdmi to dvi 

μπορεί να σου φαίνονται μπερδεμένα αλλά να σε βοηθήσω θέλω μην αγοράσεις κάτι και δεν σου κάνει

----------


## olorin

Σ'ευχαριστώ παναγιώτη.Θα παραγγείλω τον αντάπτορα dvi-i to hdmi και καρφι σε καρφι ηχου να δοκιμασω και θα σου πω νεα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> o συλλογισμός που έχω γράψει έχει βάση;
> Βασίλη προτιμώ τη dvi αφού θα μου δωσει καλύτερη εικόνα.


Εχω μια αμφιβολια για την καλυτερη εικονα ,αλλα δεν θα επιμεινω.
εδω http://www.networktechinc.com/blog/d...signals-2/276/
εχει τα πιν της dvi και ηχο δεν μεταφερει.αν επιμενεις για dvi τοτε κοιτα μεταττροπεα απο spdif to rca.Δεν νομιζω κατι αλλο να παιξει.

----------


## olorin

> Εχω μια αμφιβολια για την καλυτερη εικονα ,αλλα δεν θα επιμεινω.
> εδω http://www.networktechinc.com/blog/d...signals-2/276/
> εχει τα πιν της dvi και ηχο δεν μεταφερει.αν επιμενεις για dvi τοτε κοιτα μεταττροπεα απο spdif to rca.Δεν νομιζω κατι αλλο να παιξει.


Βασίλη ας περιμενουμε το μετατροπεα και το καρφι που εχω ζητήσει και βλεπουμε...

----------


## olorin

Πήρα το dvi-i to hdmi και καρφι σε καρφί καλώδιο ήχου ,τα σύνδεσα με laptop ,και η τηλεόραση παίζει καμπάνα.Παιζει τόσο τέλεια video που δεν το περίμενα.
Άρα με αυτό το τρόπο θα πορευθώ.Ερωτηση τώρα, το android box που θα πάρω ,θα μου βγάζει ήχο από το 3,5 jack του ή θα τον βγάλει στην hdmi?

Στάλθηκε από το Metal μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## olorin

Παιδιά να σας εξηγήσω με εικόνα τι ζητάω για να καταλαβαινουμε:

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

*Μεταφέρεται η εικόνα από την hdmi to dvi-i αλλά όχι ο ήχος.Η TV μου έχει θύρα για καρφί ήχου.Έτσι σύνδεσα την έξοδο ακουστικών από το Laptop στην είσοδο καρφί της TV 3,5 με καλώδιο καρφί-καρφί και παίζει και ο ήχος μαζί με εικόνα.
Στο Android BOΧ όμως,τα περισσότερα που έχω δει δεν έχουν έξοδο ακουστικών.Άρα πως θα μεταφέρω τον ήχο;
Η TV δεν έχει οπτική θύρα.ΤΑ BOX που έχω δεί έχουν έξοδο AV .Αν με καλώδιο av-RCA βγαλω από κει ήχο και το βάλω με καρφί πάλι στη tv θα παίξει;

Πιστεύω να έγινα σαφής.


*

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μάλλον εγώ δεν ήμουν σαφής τότε.
Αν βρεις μετατροπέα από hdmi σε dvi και σε rca η jack, θα κάνεις δουλειά.
Αν έχει έξοδο spdif, τότε θες μετατροπέα ,hdmi to dvi,και spdif to rca or jack.

----------


## p270

> Παιδιά να σας εξηγήσω με εικόνα τι ζητάω για να καταλαβαινουμε:
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.png
> 
> *Μεταφέρεται η εικόνα από την hdmi to dvi-i αλλά όχι ο ήχος.Η TV μου έχει θύρα για καρφί ήχου.Έτσι σύνδεσα την έξοδο ακουστικών από το Laptop στην είσοδο καρφί της TV 3,5 με καλώδιο καρφί-καρφί και παίζει και ο ήχος μαζί με εικόνα.
> Στο Android BOΧ όμως,τα περισσότερα που έχω δει δεν έχουν έξοδο ακουστικών.Άρα πως θα μεταφέρω τον ήχο;
> Η TV δεν έχει οπτική θύρα.ΤΑ BOX που έχω δεί έχουν έξοδο AV .Αν με καλώδιο av-RCA βγαλω από κει ήχο και το βάλω με καρφί πάλι στη tv θα παίξει;
> 
> Πιστεύω να έγινα σαφής.
> ...


πολλα εχουν την οποια την εχουν για δυο λογους η μια ειναι για ακουστικα αλλα σπο εκει δινουν και στην οπτικη για ψηφιακη εξοδο ηχου ,ολα εξαρτονται απο το ποιο θα παρεις πραγμα που δεν μπορω να στο πω απολυτα 
θα κοιταξω το δικο μου και σου λεω 



λοιπον δοκιμασα και ναι εχω ηχο απο την εξοδο που γραφω παραπανω  το δικο μου ειναι ενα  mecool bb2pro δεν στο προτεινω ειχε πολυ κακη ρομ με πολλα προβληματα μεχρι που το εκανα ρουτ και περασα αλλη 

αλλα μπορεις να βρεις αντιστοιχα μαλλον εχουν ολα ,οταν επιλεξεις πριν αγορασεις βαλτα εδω να τα δουμε να σου πουμε

----------


## p270

αυτο εδω εχει σιγουρα *Alfawise H96 Pro+*μπορεις να διαβασεις για διαφορα box εδω 
https://avclub.gr/forum/forumdisplay...-Media-Players

----------

